# Things to Know About Miscarriage



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought it would be useful to have a thread about the important things to know when going through a miscarriage. Please feel free to add!

*Resources*


It's Not "Just" a Heavy Period; The Miscarriage Handbook by Elizabeth Petrucelli - available on kindle, might be a good basic place to start


Coming to Term:Uncovering the Truth About Miscarriage by Jon Cohen - research scientist explores causes of miscarriage, provides information that encourages you to be optimistic about future pregnancies

http://stillbirthday.com/ - site with many online resources

*Scarring Following D&C*

I didn't know that most D&Cs are done without ultrasound or visualization and can cause scarring (Asherman's Syndrome), leading to future fertility problems. To avoid scarring, I've been told the doctor should insert a balloon into the uterus following the procedure and use hormone therapy to help rebuild the uterine lining. This site has some good additional information: http://www.ashermans.org/information/miscarriage-management/

*Genetic Testing*

If you are interested in having the fetal tissue tested and are miscarrying naturally at home, prepare a clean tupperware or other large stainless steel bowl ahead of time to collect it. Refrigerate the tissue.

After much hassle from insurance, I used the private company Natera for microarray genetic analysis of fetal tissue. They will bill insurance several thousand dollars but will currently only charge the patient $200 for the Anora Products of Conception test (call them directly to confirm). The Natera website outlines the collection procedure - you will need a doctor to help with the sample collection and to submit the test order. The sample must be fresh, not frozen, and received within 14 days. There are several advantages to doing the Microarray genetic analysis vs. traditional genetic testing. These are also outlined on Natera's site. One important one is that they are able to rule out maternal cell contamination.


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a thread with people sharing their miscarriage stories, and also a discussion of whether to opt for a D&C or to miscarry naturally: http://www.mothering.com/forum/384-...lp-those-who-experienced-miscarriage-tmi.html


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

Aviva Jill Romm's The Natural Pregnancy Book has a useful section on miscarriage, including some of the most detailed herbal recommendations I have seen for specific instances including retained placenta fragments. You can read a good chunk of the book via google books, although several intermitten pages are omitted:

https://books.google.com/books?id=v...ATN7YDwBQ&ved=0CDMQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false

She also has an herbal formula to drink to help prevent future miscarriages.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you @azohri for starting this very useful thread!

I'd second your recommendation for Jon Cohen's "Coming to Term." What a great book! And though I cried at some of the stories he tells, it really is a book filled with a hopeful (though not sugar-coated) message for women who have experienced multiple miscarriages.

This post really helped me quite a bit when I had my first miscarriage: http://www.mothering.com/forum/22-p...please-tell-your-stories-what-do-you-see.html. There's a lot of detail there that I couldn't find elsewhere.

I'll keep trying to remember to post other links as I come across them.


----------



## ailsa JOHN (Apr 20, 2015)

The figure often cited is that about 15% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, which is also called “early pregnancy loss” and “spontaneous abortion.” But with the extra-sensitive, early-response pregnancy tests available these days, that number may be as high as 30% of all pregnancies.Being too thin or overweight can both increase the risk of a miscarriage.


----------



## stegenrae (Jun 10, 2006)

I came by the forum to link someone else to an old thread. Sounds like it might be helpful if anyone refers back to this one, too:
http://www.mothering.com/forum/22-p...-stories-what-do-you-see-12.html#post18503402


----------

